# القوة الكامنه بداخلك



## محمد العصا (9 مايو 2006)

القوه الكامنة بداخلك 
يمكنك تعزيز ثقتك بنفسك وذلك من خلال اكتشاف القوة الكامنة داخلك وهناك نصائح يمكن الاستعانة بها لزيادة الثقة بالنفس : 
افتح عقلك للأشياء الجديدة وحاول تجربة الهوايات التي لم تفكر في تجربتها من قبل فكلما زادت معارفك كلما شعرت بأنك افضل من قبل .


عليك ان تصبح خبيراً في أحد المواضيع سواء عن طريق القرأة أو الاطلاع وعند ذلك سيأتي الناس إليك لذكائك .

رافق أناسا متفائلين إيجابيين بدل من مرافقة أصحاب الشكاوى لأنهم يثيرون الإحباط في النفس .


اقضي وقتا هادئاً مع نفسك كي تريح عقلك وتمنح نفسك سلاماً داخليا .


الجـأ للتأمل أو تمشى قليلاً وحاول ان تعرف بنفسك . 



ثق بنفسك في أن تتخذ قرارات صحيحة وبإصغائك لمواهبك فإنك سوف تتعلم الاعتمادعلى ذكائك الخاص للسير في طريق إيجابي في حياتك .



اشطب كلمة لا أستطيع من قاموسك واستبدلها بكلمة يمكنني عمله ، وكن واثقاَ مننفسك بدل من كونك خائفاً .



واجه مخاوفك وتغلب عليها فكل إنسان له مخاوف .


تمسك بمواقفك إذا كنت تعتقد اعتقادا راسخاً في مسألة ما فالتنازل عندما تكون على علم بأنك على حق يعتبر أمراً انهزامياً لنفسك ويجب ان تثق في معتقداتك .




(قصاصه من كتب تربية الذات )

منقوووووووووول للفائدة​


----------



## ALMNTHE (9 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 مايو 2006)

كانت جميلة منك يا محمد .
ومبادرة جيدة وانا اتطلع المزيد منك .

البغدادي


----------



## محمد يس11 (10 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد يس11 (10 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فراشة شمس (11 مايو 2006)

مشكور على جهودك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو سند (12 مايو 2006)

مشكووووور اخى على هذة الكلمات المعبرة والهادفة.....................

سلمت يداك....................



تحياتي....................


----------



## م.الدمشقي (13 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العصا (15 فبراير 2007)

تحياتي للجميع وارجو الفائدة للجميع


----------



## eng_mohand (16 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nedaa sade (17 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على هذه الكلمات المعبره ....التي ترفع المعنويات 
وللمزيد من هذه المحاضرات تابعوا الدكتور ابراهيم الفقي .....استاذ البرمجه اللغويه العصبيه

شكرا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## قيثار الحب (15 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## مهندس بلال (15 مارس 2007)

" استعن بالله و لا تعجر "
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## belal-alsharaa (19 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ محمد على المعلومات الرائعة وادعوا لك بالتوفيق .................. وشكرا


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (22 مارس 2007)

راح اضيف بعض الحكم اللي بتعجبني و مقتنعه فيها...

-اذا كانت لك ذاكره قويه ... وذكريات مريرة فأنت أشقى أهل الأرض...
-لا تكن كقمة الجبل , ترى الناس صغارا ويراها الناس صغيره ...
- الحياة مليئة بالحجار فلا تتعثر بها بل اجمعها وابني بها سلما تصعد به نحو النجاح ...
-الإنسان دون أمل كنبات دون ماء ...
-قد يوجد من يخاف العلم... و لكن لا يوجد من لا يريد أن يتعلم...
- الزمن قطار سريع من المستحيل إيقافه ..ولكن بالامكان اللحاق به..
- لا يقتل العقل فقط إنما يدمر العمل أيضا ملل الانتظار... 
- من عاش على الأمل .... لا يعرف المستحيل ...
- لوكف الناس عن العلم...لكف الكون عن الدوران...


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 مارس 2007)

ما شاء الله متألقة دائما

تمنياتي لكِ التوفيق والأزدهار .

البغدادي


----------



## معزه احمد (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير علي هذه الكلمات الجميله والعميقه المعنى


----------

